# Giant Cocoa Clock



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2015)

[h=3]Giant Chocolate Cuckoo Clock[/h]http://www.chocolateobsession.com/2006/07/giant_chocolate_cuckoo_clock.htm
Today we have yet another example of something spectacularly cool made out of that most precious of foodstuffs (chocolate of course).  It is over nine feet tall and weighs in at over 250lbs!


----------



## jujube (Jan 21, 2015)

It's time to eat!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2015)

I was kinda alarmed by the news, myself!


----------

